# German Shepherd puppy fighting with Jack Russel??



## LifeWithGreta (Feb 12, 2009)

We brought a beautiful 16 wk old German Shepherd female home yesterday and she is great with all people so far. She came from less than ideal conditions - having spent her first 16 weeks in a chain link fence/kennel/compound with 14 adult Shepherds who run the fence and bark/growl at anything that approaches. She ate what she could and on the way home last night, threw up the remnants of a squirrel if that gives you an indication of the klind of home she had! 

We introduced her to our Jack Russel at the park and they did not pay all that much attention to one another...they seemed like they could care less. Greta (our shepherd) and our Jack Russel (Marlie) got into two scuffles tonight when we introduced them into our home because the Jack Russel will not stay out of Greta's face (Marlie is a "in your face, look at me" kind of dog) and Greta growled and tried to run down our Jack Russel. The Jack Russel (being an idiot) went back after Greta, snapped Greta's face and then ran like a chicken. We broke them up to spare blood shed. 

How can we make this work or is this a loose/loose situation? We were told to look for who rolled over or kissed when we introduced them as to the one who would take the submissive position and neither one of them did - they both stood their ground. 

I want this to work as I had a shepherd previously and he was my heart and soul, but don't know if it can and I don't want it to end with my Jack Russel critically injured or Greta's face ripped open because Marlie can't stay out of Greta's face. 

Any help??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Introducing them on neutral ground was a good idea. What I usually do is take the dogs for a LONG walk together before bringing them in the house together. Then they are tired and kind of used to each other too. I would also keep them both on a leash when they are out in the house together and in the beginning I would rotate crating and gating and reward for calm behavior from both of them. Let them get used to one another gradually instead of pushing the issue. The gsd is probably feeling threatened the Jack and it sounds like she came from a situation where she may have had to fight to eat, etc. She will need to learn that she is secure and that the Jack is no threat to her. It is up to you to show her that! 

Fighting is not allowed in my house so it doesn't happen. My dogs know it's not allowed and I will step in if I see any behaviors I don't like and redirect them to their beds or a toy or whatever. It also sounds like your Jack Russell needs to learn some manners. I would put both dogs on Nothing in Life is Free and make sure they understand that you will not tolerate any scuffling. I would also enroll both dogs in obedience class ASAP.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I've got 10 bucks on the shepherd


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

How old is your JRT? 

As Ruth says, I use baby gates and crates when I bring home a new dog. They get very little face to face time until I'm certain that they'll tolerate each other. They don't have to be best friends, but no fighting is allowed. 

At my house, I'm the boss. Everyone is submissive to me. The dogs know that they really don't want me doing much more than barking out a "hey!" or everyone is in trouble. So, YOU are going to need to ratchet up your game and you'll need to do it fast. JRTs are known for not backing down. Don't expect it. And your pup shouldn't have to tolerate any more bullying. So you need to step up. 

"Management" is going to be your key term. You're going to manage your pack until/when/if and even AFTER they are able to co-exist.

Do a search here on the phrase "NILIF," which stands for Nothing In Life is Free. You can find a lot of info on that on the internet as well. Start doing NILIF in EVERY aspect of your dog's life. 

These booklets on managing multi-dog households will be helpful to you:

http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/product/how-to-be-the-leader-of-the-pack

http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/product/feeling-outnumbered

DVD: http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/product/feeling-outnumbered

Finally, there is a wise and well-worn adage in the dog world: a tired dog is a good dog. Tiring out a GSD is hard. Tiring out a JRT is even harder. But if you can mentally stimulate them, and physically wear them out, you will have two dogs that are going to be easier to live with. Walks are fine. But walks are just the beginning. These dogs need to run and run and run. ( Keep your young GSD on soft grassy surfaces for now). They need to play games. They need training (Teaching tricks is a fun, great for keeping the mind working too). Depending on the age of your JRT, agility might be a good outlet for that energy, or swimming, or other sports. 

Good luck. I wouldn't despair yet. You're in the beginning stages of a relationship, which are often rocky. And you have two of the strongest-minded breeds in your home. So we need to channel their energies toward positive and keep them separated until they learn to accept each other. They may end up being best friends yet.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It sounds like they are both females to correct?

If that is the case, even if you are able to get them to get along now, that could very well change when the GSD becomes an adult.


----------



## mother7 (Feb 10, 2009)

On the topic of fighting, I have two young dogs fairly close in age. One is a husky/austrailian shepherd mix with a little bit of heeler thrown in. He is 8 months old, neutered , and partially deaf. Very quiet and submissive but with an independant streak. (not much of a cuddler) She is my daughters dog.

My new girl is almost 5 months old german shepherd (most likely a mix but predomanantly GS) 

They love to "play fight" but it is completely play - no growling, raising of hackles, etc.... They mostly wrestle and mouth on each others legs and sometimes neck.

I can't decide it this kind of play is acceptable but haven't stoped it since they both seem "equal" as in no one is winning/hurting.

Although I will say that my GS female will be the more dominant inthe relationship (she gets to choose her bone first when I put two out, etc... and all she has to do is stare him down and he backs away until she goes back to her bone - again, no growling or anything- just the eye contact.

Any insight?

kris


----------



## LifeWithGreta (Feb 12, 2009)

Well...we have enrolled both of our dogs in puppy class together and that will start next Saturday. Both are females and they are scheduled to be spayed within the next 2 months. 

We are working a strict routine of exercise, training, playing and CONSTANT supervision. 

They got into a scuffle the other day over a sock - just a sock - when our Jack Russell bit the Shepherds tongue and the Shepherd in turn bit back. It was our fault - we were being to relaxed and not providing the supervision they require. Lesson learned. At this point the Shepherd got the shorter end of that stick, but we know the size dynamics will QUICKLY change and the results could be catastrophic. 

We have been told a tired dog is a good dog and an exhausted dog is a GREAT dog. We have been utilizing the parks with nature trails to get in nice LONG walks while keeping the Shepherd in grassy surfaces. Working with this...we'll see. We are not prepared to let either of them go at this point. 

Does anyone have an opinion about crating the Shepherd. Last night was her first night in a crate and she SCREAMED and howled all night long. We took her out two times to let her pee and give her a break. Our Jack Russell has been crated since she came home, but now sleeps out in a seperate closed bedroom. She would much rather sleep out in my room (and she is fine with housebreaking) but from a training standpoint - advice?

Thanks for all of your great replies.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sometimes it takes a few days for the dogs to adjust. This happens when I do rescue all the time. I love Jack Russell's, but they can be so feisty. The best I can think of is a very firm approach to the behavior of both dogs, and if you know a good trainer one class with both dogs might be well worth it.


----------

